
8 surprising facts about real Docker adoption - danbondd
https://www.datadoghq.com/docker-adoption/
======
kungito
I'm not sure which triggers me more. Graphs which don't go from 0% to 100% or
graphs which show adoption and then include abandonment percentage.

